# Lets See Colorado Pics



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Here are some pics from denver colorado on a 4-8 inch storm.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I think I'm having some problems with these pics being to large.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll get some more pics tonight when I go do cleanup!


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

I put more pics in the equipment section.


----------



## TurbDies2500 (Oct 15, 2007)

Good old 150


----------



## GETSOME! (Jan 17, 2008)

*SW Colorado*

Just got finished clean up here this past weekend. Of course my plow broke down on me again! Good thing I had the backhoe. I will get some pics up when I can.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice pics I wish I could make some piles like that here. Go figure it broke down dam Meyers.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That liquor store.. is it by the air port?


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

SnoFarmer;490138 said:


> That liquor store.. is it by the air port?


It is next to the Cricket Cell Phone store.


----------



## GETSOME! (Jan 17, 2008)

*After the storm...*

Yeah, I know the sun is shining but its still cold. The high today was 13, low -21. We ended up with around 4'


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

Looks like you got just a little of the white stuff on the ground there. Thanks for the pictures!!!


----------

